# Akron, Ohio: visiting gamer (August 13 - August 22)



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 9, 2021)

This is a long shot. But I'm wondering if any RPG group (or lone player/GM) in Akron or Kent, Ohio is up for a gamer visiting their table? I'll be in the Akron/Kent area from this Friday, August 13th through Sunday 22nd. I'd be up for trying any RPG, or--if it's too complicated to just jump in--just watching you play. I'm scouting out Akron (job opportunities, cultural milieu, etc.), since I'm thinking of relocating there.

I'll be there for a week and a half, and would enjoy meeting up with some fellow RPG gamers. I'm a respectful person, and have experience with 5E, 3E, 2E, and BECMI. I'm a long-time member of the ENWorld community, and the author of a bunch of articles and interviews at the Vaults of Pandius D&D site: Travis Henry

Msg or email me if you're up for it.
-Travis Henry
traversetravis at
protonmail.com


----------



## Dungeonosophy (Aug 10, 2021)

P.S. Where's the ENWorld "Gamer Locator" mentioned in the forum header?


----------



## J.Quondam (Aug 10, 2021)

It is no more, apparently:








						Gamer Locator?
					

Is the "Gamer Locator" geo-tool no longer available? It's mentioned in the header text of the "Gamers Seeking Gamers" forum, but I can't find the actual locator.




					www.enworld.org


----------

